# Curamundi



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Lake Curramundi on the QLD Sunshine coast looks very inviting, I met JTC there last week . Who would like to get up into them sunken trees and look for some jacks perhaps on Saterday morning ?
Kenny


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Kenny,

I'm in...

I'll be on the water early (around 4:30am). I'll stay between the beach and the Niklin way bridge till you arrive. I'll be in an Oceans coloured (blue, green, white) Prowler 13.

I spent 5 hours this morning around the Passage, Bell's Creek and Pelican Waters without a touch, so hopefully the luck/form will be a little better in Currimundi.


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

ON ya brother, hope all this rain wont keep the water all muddy.. What lures U reckon we should be flicking into them tree stumps..
kenny


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey Kenny

Long time no hear, you going to drive up to Lake Lenthalls for a fish in March? 

Hows that winged keel going, you designed and test one yet :lol:

Cheers


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Kenny,

The water _has_ been pretty murky up here lately.



kilkenny said:


> What lures U reckon we should be flicking into them tree stumps..


I don't claim to be an expert on the Jacks, but I'll be trying a combination of Killerlure Flatz Rat (Gold), Predatek Boomerang 65 (Purple), some Gulp 5" Jerk Shads and I might even buy a Bomber 14A (Gold or Geen). Most people seem to agree that gold is the best colour, but I'm sure others work well on their day.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Tony

Every time I go to charltons, they keep telling me red fading to gold is great for Jacks.

Cheers


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Mac Fush,
Lake Lenthals sounds interesting , do they allow stink tubs there and how far is it. The keel was a ho hum bit of gear but the sail has been fun. Aquagirls got a purple sail for sail to suit a hobie. Think she would take $40 4 it..
Kenny


----------



## breambuster13 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ill try to make it there. What time will u guys be there at?

P.S The water is going to be VERY dirty.
Craig


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Kenny

Lenthalls has stink boats but they are restricted to 6 knots maximum. Distance well its about 4 hrs from Ipswich so maybe 2 - 2 1/2 hours from Sunshine coast. You can even bring your spokeshave and I'll have a bottle of red for you too.

On the sail issue I bought one when I bought the Revo, I just havent tried it out yet 

Cheers


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

WOW a bottle a Red plonk...I will make a concervative effort to get my ass n yak to Lenthals then.. Are we putting this up on the board sooner or later ? And what sort of accomodation is there there..
I bring the spokeshave and offer all a free haircut...
Kenny


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi all , looks like I be on the water at around 5 ish. Jason, you will be up there in the dark at 04.ish. I am going to put in @ the sea shore end where the big car park is,.
kenny


----------



## breambuster13 (Dec 29, 2007)

ill be there at 5
Thanks
Craig


----------

